# Smoking a turkey for the first time



## jwrburns (Jul 3, 2017)

I am going to try and smoke a turkey for our 4th of July bash. Any tips, tricks or helpful hints? What is the best wood chunks to use?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 3, 2017)

How big is the turkey?  Are you brining it?

I do a lot of whole turkeys and one thing I miss is crispy skin when smoking a bird at 225F-250F.  I usually pop it in the oven for 8-10 minutes at 425 to crisp the skin.

I also prefer to get the turkey in early if we are trying to have the meal at a particular time.  I would rather have it rest in a cooler for an hour than everyone be waiting on a stubborn bird to climb out of the temperature stall.

Ed


----------



## radioguy (Jul 3, 2017)

Brine it, search  for Roadside brine you won't  regret it. 

RG


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2017)

jwrburns said:


> I am going to try and smoke a turkey for our 4th of July bash. Any tips, tricks or helpful hints? What is the best wood chunks to use?


What smoker are you using?


----------



## jwrburns (Jul 3, 2017)

I have about a 15 lb turkey and using a WSM 18 . I am looking into brines right now. Trying to decide what to do.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2017)

If the turkey is not "enhanced" with a salt solution, brining helps.  If it is a Butterball or store labeled turkey, chances are it is already brined.  Brining it again can soften the meat too much and make it too salty. 

There are lots of ways you can do a turkey in a WSM.  In a pan with a meat rack, spatchcocked, beer canned, etc.  I prefer using a beer can holder or turkey cannon.  Spatchcock is also good and evens out the temp between thigh and breast.

Since you are using a WSM, bottom and top vents full open.  Get the temp up to 300F+ to get nice, bite through, crispy skin.  I also spray my birds with olive oil prior to adding the rub. 

For woods I prefer a 50-50 mix of strong wood chunks like hickory or mesquite, with the balance being cherry.  Oak and cherry work well too. 

Take the coldest part of the chicken, usually the thigh, to 160-165F.   

I usually smoke 18+ lb turkeys in my WSM and 350F is usually my target chamber temp.  I've had them finish in as little as just under 3 hours.  At other times I've loaded the smoker with a big turkey and a huge pan of veggies (potatoes, onions, celery, etc) and due to the large heat sink it took 4.5 hours.

Do NOT use water in the water pan.  Turkeys are best dry smoked. 

No need to baste or spray.  Spraying the bird just keeps the skin from crisping. 

Enjoy!

Spatchcocked bird.













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 20, 2017






Turkey cannon (a type of beer can holder) bird.













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

Personally we spatchcock all our turkeys.

That way it will cook much more evenly.

I pull mine out of the smoker when the breast hits 157.

At that point the thighs should be around 170.

A short rest on the counter & the carryover cooking will bring the breast up to 165 & the thighs up to 175-180.

The thighs need to cook to a higher temp or they will be tough.

Al


----------



## jwrburns (Jul 3, 2017)

I have no idea why a Turkey is intimidating me. I am fairly new to the smoking world and so far I've done Chicken and Ribs. This one makes me nervous..lol.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2017)

jwrburns said:


> I have no idea why a Turkey is intimidating me. I am fairly new to the smoking world and so far I've done Chicken and Ribs. This one makes me nervous..lol.



It's just one big dinosaur descendant.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 4, 2017)

Good luck with your turkey today.  It will be delicious, I am sure!


----------



## sticksnbones (Jul 4, 2017)

Noboundaries has it covered. Excellent advice


----------



## bulkman (Jul 4, 2017)

Only other thing I would say is, do not stuff the turkey.  In fact, pull all the giblets & neck out.  Also, tie the wings tight to the body with cooking twine or they'll dry out because there's not much meat on them.  I've used 10# Butterball turkeys with saline solution added the last 2 Thanksgivings, so didn't need to brine.  Everyone liked the smoked turkey better than the regular.  Plus, smoked turkey & Gouda sandwiches are amazing.  Good luck!


----------



## nate07 (Jul 4, 2017)

I know this will come a little late for your smoke but I always brine my turkey before the smoke.  Makes for a much more flavorful bird, plus helps keep the meat nice and moist


----------

